

Designing a retro pixel-art tile-set - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2012/03/01/designing-a-retro-pixel-art-tile-set/?v=0

======
pan69
If you appreciate pixel art and you haven't heard of Henk Nieborg you might
want to check out his website: <http://www.henknieborg.nl/home.html>

